# Software Gratis GNU GPL para los electrónicos



## forwin98 (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola miren que buena consulata la que les hago...

Resulta que estoy tratando de usar mi pc como osciloscopio, para ello necesito un soft para emular el osciloscopio; entonces decidí buscar un soft gratis pero no cualquiera, sino uno con licencia GNU GPL dado los beneficios de esta licencia. Bueno no he encontrado nada en español ni en inglés, tal vez no busqué mucho pero el tema es que se me ocurrió hacer este tema para que todos los que conozcan software con estas licencias los nombren para que los conozcamos y los probemos. 

Bueno y para los que no lo sepan también hay hardware GNU GPL http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_de_fuente_abierta

*Se pueden nombrar cualquier software GNU GPL que nos sirva a los aficionados de la electrónica y la computación...¿qué les parece? *


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

Dios! ya era hora de abrir un tema asi: Eagle esta para Linux, si es GNU ya no lo se


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Creo que hay un simulador por ahí llamado Qucs, y creo que es GPL. Ahora sobre osciloscopios ni idea...


----------



## forwin98 (Abr 21, 2009)

Bueno pues me alegra que les interese el tema ya que para mi es muy importante  

agrego algunos:

*Kicad* es un simulador y tambien se pueden hacer circuitos impresos PCB y se puede ver la placa terminada con todos sus componentes en 3D!!


*Maxima* es un sistema de álgebra computacional que no tiene que ver mucho con la electrónica "palpable" pero sí nos puede ayudar con los cálculos que debemos hacer para diseñar un circuito.


----------



## ars (Abr 21, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Dios! ya era hora de abrir un tema asi: Eagle esta para Linux, si es GNU ya no lo se


El Eagle es privativo.

para programar pics tenemos el Piklab


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 21, 2009)

Este es de los temas que vale la pena tener en la wiki....

http://witronica.com/tabla_software_gnu


----------



## electrodan (Abr 21, 2009)

forwin98 dijo:
			
		

> *Kicad* es un simulador y tambien se pueden hacer circuitos impresos PCB y se puede ver la placa terminada con todos sus componentes en 3D!!.


Kicad no es un simulador, solo es para diseñar esquemas y PCBs.


----------



## forwin98 (Abr 22, 2009)

> Kicad no es un simulador, solo es para diseñar esquemas y PCBs.


Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

_electrodan_ gracias por la aclaración. Y efectivamente Qucs (Quite Universal Circuit Simulator) es GNU GPL. Buen aporte gracias por colaborar.
_ars y Chico3001 _ Muchas gracias  por aportar al tema.

Esperemos que en un tiempo tengamos un rejunte de MUCHO software GNU para probarlos y quien dice para usarlos en trabajos profesionales.        

Una aclaración muy importante que no hice es que no importa el sistema operativo en el que funcione el soft; pero sí deberíamos nombrar para qué S.O. es el soft que nombramos.



*Kicad* Este software es multi-plataforma.  Linux y Windows (XP y 2000 pero Vista y windows 7 no se). Actualmente, la versión precompilada de Linux ha sido probado utilizando Mandrake 9.2 o 10,0 (con 10,1).
En algún momento el software también se ha probado en otros sistemas operativos, especialmente FreeBSD y Solaris. 

*Máxima* Windows, Linux y MacOS X.

*Piklab* Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OS X, Windows

*Qucs* Esto es lo que sale en la página oficial (http://qucs.sourceforge.net/): Qucs está desarrollado bajo GNU / Linux OS, utilizando el modelo normalizado con autotools ningún esfuerzo especial para apoyar a otros sistemas operativos. Qucs se dice que es compilado y ejecutado con éxito en Solaris, NetBSD, FreeBSD, MacOS, Windows y Cygwin ... se necesita ayuda!


----------



## electrodan (Abr 22, 2009)

Lo que pasa es que el software GPL, la gran mayoría de las veces es multiplataforma, a diferencia del software privativo, que generalmente solo es para Windows.
Aunque he visto algunas excepciones con el soft GPL, en las que solo es para GNU/Linux.


----------



## licho1983 (Jul 10, 2009)

No se olviden de la suite GEDA, cuenta con numerosas características, desde la captura del esquemático, pasando por la simulación y llegando a los archivos gerber de las placas diseñadas. Tiene el defecto de ser muy poco intuitiva, pero tiene la ventaja de ser muy poderosa.
Para simulaciones analógicas existen varios motores, pero uno de los que más me gusta es GNUCAP, no probé ninguna GUI de este programa, pero podés visualizar sus resultados a través de gWave.
Respecto de gwave se puede mostrar cualquier archivo de datos, por lo que si podés guardar en disco lo que querés visualizar, se podría usar la compu como osciloscopio.
Por último, Octave y Scilab, además de servirnos para calcular, se pueden usar como parte de un lazo de control en algún circuito, ingresando y sacando datos por la placa de sonido o el puerto serie.
El sitio ideal para buscar programas libres es www.sourceforge.net en la sección EDA, otro lugar interesante es www.opencollector.org
Un saludo.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

No se, yo estuve viendo en los repositorios de Debian (curiosamente recién instalado) en la sección de electrónica, y hay varios programas interesantes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

Como se hace para agregar cosas a la wiki ,en la parte de software gnu falta el pikdev para programar y grabar pic en linux y con escritorio kde, pero tambien funciona con gnome 
http://pikdev.free.fr/
PiKdev is a simple graphic IDE for the development of PIC-based applications.
It currently supports assembly language. C language is also supported for PIC 18 devices.
PiKdev is developed in C++ under Linux and is based on the KDE environment.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿Como se hace para agregar cosas a la wiki?



Primero te registras, y luego editas la página que creas puede ser mejorada.

En este caso:

http://witronica.com/tabla_software_gnu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

muchas gracias andres.
me olvide  de mencionar que el pikdev soporta   lenguaje assembly y c


----------

